# Lawn - Grass Seed, Weeds



## dankreboot (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello,

I planted grass seed in my back yard about a month ago and it is growing in nicely but in patches. My problem is weeds are also starting to grow everywhere (clovers especially but other types as well). I need to spread more grass seed where grass hasn't grown and I want to somehow kill the weeds. Does anyone have suggestions? I was thinking selective weed killer but I'm not to sure how bad that is for the new grass and the grass seeds that I want to spread.

Thanks,


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

If there aren't too many weeds, pull them out individually. To get all the roots, put your thumb and forefinger around the base of the weed. Push a garden trowel down into the soil along the side of the plant and wiggle it back-and-forth. It should loosen the roots and soil enough to get the whole plant out.

Otherwise, wait until the grass is stronger to spray the weed killer. First call the company that produces the weed killer you're using. Ask them how long you should wait to use it around new grass.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I weed a lot by hand too
But there are fertilzer/weed killers for seeded lawns (I think)


----------

